# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg -Thaifest am 30.und 31.07.2016

## schiene

Das diesjährige Thaifest in Bad Homburg findet am
Samstag dem 30. und Sonntag, 31. Juli 2016 statt.

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt werden wir natürlich wieder vor Ort sein.

----------


## wein4tler

Vielleicht schaffen wir es auch einmal. Aber darüber können wir uns noch zusammen reden.

----------


## Enrico

Wir haben wieder gebucht und sind wie immer dabei [emoji481]

----------


## Erich

Wir machen dieses Jahr mal Pause, kommen einen Tag vorher aus Th zurück...

----------


## Robert

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch mit dabei, ich kann mein Hotelzimmer auch am Wochenende weiter nutzen...
Ich werde allerdings Freitag Heim Reisen und komme Samstag as soon as possible wieder

----------


## Enrico

So, morgen geht es los. Sehen uns vor Ort  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> So, morgen geht es los. Sehen uns vor Ort


...dich würde ich gern mal treffen
aber für ein paar Nudeln und den ganzen Thai-circus mit all dem Krach fahre ich keine 250 Km
hab ich schon zu oft mitgemacht, nervt nur noch...

----------


## Enrico

Wir wollen dieses Jahr noch in deine Richtung, wollen in Düsseldorf zu einem berühmten Chinesen. Denke da führt auch der Weg bei dir endlich mal vorbei.

----------

